
Amazon.com Announces First Quarter Results - kgwgk
https://ir.aboutamazon.com/news-release/news-release-details/2020/Amazoncom-Announces-First-Quarter/default.aspx
======
gz5
Even though AWS IaaS growth slowed, and seems slower than Azure IaaS and GCP
IaaS (depending exactly what MSFT and GOOG include in their numbers), AWS
provided $3.08B in operating income, out of Amazon's total of $3.99B. Wow.

